# Fish oil dosage



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been told that the proper dosage of fish oil is 20mg/lb. Where I buy my vitamins all they had at the time were 1000mg, meaning that would be adequate for a 50lb dog. My girl is in the 47-49lb range, so my question is, will it hurt her giving her maybe 40-60 more mg then possibly needed. Also should she get this daily? Thanks in advance.


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

I give Raj who weighs about 60 lbs 2 1000mg pills a day and Willow who is 40 lbs 1 a day. Raj needs the extra boost which is also how I account for how much I give him


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

Also, keep in mind most people give vitamin e pills a couple of times a week because the fish oil can cause a vit e deficiency


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Well if thats the case then is it really worth giving my dog the fish oil, if I then have to give her another supplement. Does it ever end or will I then have to give her this vitamin, then that one and so on and so on.


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

What do you currently feed your dog?
I only give my dogs FO/VitE because I have them on a raw food diet but because of my source they do not get mostly grass fed products,which tend to lack in the oils they need.
Does your dog have a dry coat?


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I feed her TOTW and her skin really isn't all that dry. She itches once and awhile, but it's not a constant thing. I've heard all of the benefits of FO, so I wanted to start giving them to my dog and intact I started taking them myself.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I feed TOTW as well and give Ecko FO 1000 mgs 3 times per week. Ecko's weight fluctuates between 45 and 50 lbs depending on how hard I work him and how much I feed him. Never the same every day for either. I use Zymox shampoo and conditioner and his skin and coat have never looked better. 
I had no idea about the vitamin E deficiency, but I'm only giving 3000 mg per week so not likely causing any problems with that.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

I put fish oil into every bowl of food and not only does she LOVE it, but her coat is incredible. She barely sheds at all.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I use about a tablespoon of fish oil in my boy's breakfast kibbles. I store it in a pump I had measured the pumps and he gets 5 pumps cause he is 58lbs:

Costco - Best Pet Health? Probiotics with Wild Salmon Oil 2-pack

For Canine and Feline Species
Best Pet Health Probiotics with Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil is a unique blend of ingredients formulated to help support healthy gastrointestinal function and promote good health in dogs and cats of all ages. Omega-3 essential fatty acids help maintain immune health. Probiotics provide a source of live, naturally occurring microorganisms that help balance normal intestinal flora. Digestive enzymes support proper digestion. Pure wild Alaskan salmon oil is stabilized with natural antioxidants and guaranteed to provide freshness, purity and taste.

2 - 32 oz. Bottles
Directions for Use: One (1) teaspoon per 20 lbs. of body weight twice daily. Best if added directly to food. SHAKE WELL PRIOR TO EACH USE.

Guaranteed Analysis per Teaspoon: 
(all quantities are minimum unless stated otherwise)

Crude Fat: 99% 
Moisture (max): 0.5% 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids*: 30% 
DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid)*: 10% 
EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid)*: 10% 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids: 3% 
Arachidonic Acid*: 1% 
Bacillus subtilis*: 20 million CFU 
Alpha-Amylase*: 100 DU 
*not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles 
Ingredients: Salmon Oil, Alpha-Amylase and Beta-Glucanase from Bacillus Subtilis, Fermentation, Rosemary extract


----------



## jackswwagar (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, we can’t compare a dog with a human but yes you are right about the dose and you can give little more mg to your child.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

i just go to the grocery store and pick up a bag of whiting fish from the grocery store. $5.50 for a 3lb bag. There are at least 8 per bag. One of those a day would easily be the correct dosage and you get the bones and organ meat in the package. Walmart sells talapia for $6.98 a 3-4 lb bag, there are 4-5 whole fish (head included). I would rather my dogs get the oil straight from the fish.


----------

